# String breaks at peep sight when at full draw!!



## wv-outdoor (Jul 31, 2012)

Bow Specs:
Bowtech Insanity CPXL
31" DL
65lb draw weight
Now I wish I would have taken measurements for my peep and all other things last summer....

I'm at a loss on what to do know! A week in a half until I can go hunting for the first time this season and now this. I was shooting tonight and nothing seemed out of the ordinary being the first time this year I have got to shoot. I know!! I know, but it has been one crazy summer and I haven't been able to do any. Not how I wanted to start the season by shooting only a week and a half before I can go, but I definitely didn't need this. Anyways I came back inside and was looking over the bow making sure everything was ok. Checking screws and what not, put it on the draw board and cranked it back to full draw. Looked over the cam timing and was just getting ready to let it down and it just snaps. After looking over the string, it appears it broke at the peep sight. I'm not sure if I had served in the peep to tight last year and it put to much pressure on it or what the deal was, but now I have no idea what to do.

I don't have a shop around me that I'm 100% completely faithful in. One shop is good, but this time of the year they are bombarded by the hunting crowd also being me. Plus I could never get the attention to detail that I wanted. I mean I spent two and a half months last year reading nuts&bolts tuning guide and scouring over all the threads here. Bought a BowTime Machine and other necessary components to get it tuned myself where it would shoot bareshafts out to 40 yards with my field points. I just don't have that kind of time to do it again and it would be like starting all over again since I've only done it once. I really want to be sure it's done right this time.

I'm going to take it to the one shop tomorrow for them to look over it and see if there is any visible damage. I don't see any, but I also don't know everything this is to know about one.

Anybody have any ideas or suggestions/advice. I've read a lot of good things about tony219er and had even thought of having him tune it for me last year. Maybe now is the time to see about him or someone else of his caliber put on new strings/cables and tune it. If I can't hunt until the end of October, so be it. Guess I'll know more tomorrow..

Thanks in advance!!!

Oh by the way.. I'm sure some will ask. I live in Clarksburg, Wv


----------



## Alpha Burnt (Sep 12, 2005)

I would check the cams over closely. Next look at the limbs. I would not think a shop could check any more than what you could and state for sure it would be ok. Vapor Trail could have your strings and cables to you by the end of the week if you ordered them early tomorrow, assuming everything looks ok. I would draw it in the draw board once assembled and watch everything as it cycles a few times before you shoot it.


----------



## wv-outdoor (Jul 31, 2012)

I took it to the bow shop and they looked it over. Didnt see anything that jumped out and he is going to build me a set of strings. Once its stringed up they will check it over really good again. Guess I'm pretty lucky that he could get to it this fast, but I'll still have to retune it myself. Guess its back to the beginning and hopefully won't take me as long this time.

I'm thinking I'll need them to get it back to specs and then begin from there (ATA, brace height and what not). I'm pretty sure they will do that. I would hope my rest is still dead center after doing the string hanging from the target method last year or would I have to do that again as well with the new strings? Any other advice after that?


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Rotten luck. I feel for you.

People get so wound up over tuning....I don't know where to start to help. Dang! It's a dang bow, not heart surgery....

Here; 
Peeps. I don't get all bent out of shape tying in a peep. First, one of the simplest is two separate overhand knots, one above, one below. Eight knots and finish with a square knot works. Okay, one knot on one side of string and one knot on the other side of the string, pulling each tight until 4 knots on each side. Some like 10 knots. If worried about getting the square knot right, a touch of super glue will do.
Now I start this away from the peep so the bow string collapses easily and tie knots going away from the peep. Hey, you practice on another part of the string or cable for that matter. Finished you move the knotted serving to the peep. Don't overly push the knotted serving to peep - allow a inch "V" at least.
How tight is this knot serving in the peep? Done right it's so tight you can't hardly moving the knotted serving.
Separated knot serving allows moving the peep or moving the knots so aid in peep rotation.
Again, Practice. I've seen these knots so tight you swear they won't move.

String or material for tying in a peep - Anything less than a 1/4" clothes line....And I've seen peeps tied in with tiny coated radio wire!
Okay, .020" or .021" serving will work. I carry two pieces about a foot long each - say; compact. Believe it or not, I also carry a spool of quality Button & Carpet thread. Say; Inexpensive and works. Just don't pull so tight you break it...or cut your fingers.

Must be a dozen ways to tie in a peep. Simple is just so easy.... Using the overhand knot serving in a peep I've helped people complete a 3D. Yeah, tied their peep in and had them up and shooting in a heart beat. We just went to a known yardage target and moved the peep until they were on.

Bow tuning or the need of "super" this and that. I set up a bow Saturday. In two hours the bow was Indoor target accurate and putting 6 arrows in a 3" bull's eye 40 yards down range..... Bet it'll kill a deer with ease....


----------



## wv-outdoor (Jul 31, 2012)

The Bow Shop in Hepzibah, Wv got me all set and ready to go in less than a day. I ended up dropped my bow off today at lunch and they said they could probably get it done by this evening. So on my way home tonight I stopped in and they indeed had it strung up ready to go. Now it's up to me to get this baby back in tune and slinging arrows down range. Have to say I was pretty sick to my stomach last night, but feel much better tonight. Still have a good bit of work to do on it, but that's the fun part.


----------



## wv-outdoor (Jul 31, 2012)

SonnyThomas said:


> People get so wound up over tuning....I don't know where to start to help. Dang! It's a dang bow, not heart surgery....


Thanks!! I know you don't have to go all out, but I feel a lot better knowing it's tuned. If I know that a bare shafted arrow will go where I'm aiming at any reasonable distance that I shot. Then I know that if I mess up and miss. That more than likely it's me and I don't have to worry about why I didn't get it tuned correctly. To each his own, it's whatever your comfortable with. Me I'm just anal about pretty much anything whether it be my truck, work, trail cameras, bow, rifles and scopes and etc.. I just want to know that my equipment is performing about as best as it can and be confident in it.


----------



## WV-MTNEER (Aug 29, 2004)

wv-outdoor said:


> Bow Specs:
> Bowtech Insanity CPXL
> 31" DL
> 65lb draw weight
> ...


At least you didn't get injured. I had the same thing happen to me but the string hit my left hand and I ended up with 7 sutures in my left hand.


----------



## wv-outdoor (Jul 31, 2012)

Yes I consider myself very lucky. A lot of folks don't walk away without anything, like yourself. That would have definitely put a damper on things if something would've happened like that.

I've pretty much got it tuned back in for now. Once season is over I'll try to get it back to where I had it before. As long as broadheads group out to my comfortable shooting distance around 30 yards. Ill be good to go. My longest shoots at my stand this year is roughly 20 yards. Now if I go setup elsewhere with my climber it may be a little farther.


----------

